# Problem using Tesco Clubcard Deals with Irish Ferries



## Carmel (3 Feb 2011)

Hi
We are planning a camping trip to France and have been saving our Tesco Clubcard vouchers to use for the cost of the ferry crossing with Irish Ferries - one of the Tesco clubcard deals. We got €80 worth of travel vouchers.

When we sat down last night to book the ferry, we found out that it was €148 euro dearer to book using the Tesco vouchers than without, which meant that our vouchers were essentially useless. Couldn't believe it and emailed Irish ferries. They replied to say that the vouchers could only be used on 'standard' fares and that the prices on the website are 'promotional' fares. All clearly set out in their terms and conditions apparently.

Anyway, thought people should be aware before wasting their Tesco clubcard vouchers... we will be booking with Brittany Ferries from Cork.


----------



## Sandals (3 Feb 2011)

oh no have mine saved up for this this year, I remember checking it out last year and thought everything seemed good. Must check again. Have spent a small fortune in tescos between shopping and petrol. 

Id email tesco about this, Iv found them very good when I emailed them once before, phonecall that evening and issue sorted out few weeks later.


----------



## Daddy (3 Feb 2011)

If money is'nt a problem then BF is fine.

I have gone for the past 10 years with eith BF or IF and just last year with Celtic Link.

I am going again this year P.G and have booked Celtic Link.


----------



## Carmel (3 Feb 2011)

*Tesco club card deals and Irish Ferries*

Hi Sandals and Daddy

Sandals, when we checked the price for our booking on the Irish Ferries website, it was €788. Then we got our travel tokens from Tesco in the post and followed the Tesco link of the IF website to make the booking using them. For exactly the same ferries and cabins etc., it was 936 euro. So we would need more than €148 in travel tokens before we would make any saving. I don't know how the price would differ for different routes, we were looking at Rosslare to Roscoff in June.

Daddy, we were so sickened with Irish Ferries, we decided to check the Brittany Ferries prices, with the new road to Cork, we thought that the journey from Dublin wouldn't be that much longer. Brittany Ferries turned out to be about 20e cheaper than the lower Irish Ferries quote. 

We had checked out Celtic Link but some reports didn't sound too great -with two children under 3 we need a bit of comfort.

C


----------



## Slim (4 Feb 2011)

Carmel said:


> Hi
> We are planning a camping trip to France and have been saving our Tesco Clubcard vouchers to use for the cost of the ferry crossing with Irish Ferries - one of the Tesco clubcard deals. We got €80 worth of travel vouchers.
> 
> When we sat down last night to book the ferry, we found out that it was €148 euro dearer to book using the Tesco vouchers than without, which meant that our vouchers were essentially useless. Couldn't believe it and emailed Irish ferries. They replied to say that the vouchers could only be used on 'standard' fares and that the prices on the website are 'promotional' fares. All clearly set out in their terms and conditions apparently.
> ...


 
You should try booking a hotel with Tesco vouchers. That will really open your eyes!! Ever wondered what the 'rack' rates on the back of the hotel room door are or? Yes, they're for people booking with Tesco clubcard points! Slim


----------



## big bird (5 Feb 2011)

We sailed from Rosslare to Cherbourg last year with Celtic Link with 4 small children and couldn't fault it. It is small  Ferry but the cabins are spotless and spacious. I would use them again.


----------



## Daddy (5 Feb 2011)

We are 6 people too and I have been on IF and BF and i would have to say that the standard 4 bed cabin is probably better on Celtic Link than the other two.  Beds are wider and passage way between beds likewise.

You arrive in quiet late in the day around 3.30 french time but that did'nt really bother me but others may prefer to get in earlier like 7.30 for BF or 11 in the morning with IF.

I saved money.  This year the ferry is costing the 6 of us 1,048 and that's enough to pay.


----------



## Sandals (6 Feb 2011)

well i have to say so far using tesco deal token for cruises, castles etc have been brilliant, FREE days out, even went to Milano Restaurants (wouldnt recommend as more hungry coming out than when we went in)....


----------



## Sandals (29 Mar 2011)

just commenting the deal tokens work for me, €448 without the tokens, click on link for tesco and then put in tokens, cheaper....


----------

